# موسوعه ترانيم باوربوينت للخدمه



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أبريل 2009)

*حمل برنامج Power Point V.Projector لتتمكن من فتح التراينم
*
:download:



*Power Point V.Projector*
*
  اولا : حرف الالف*



*اؤمن بدم يسوع المسيح*





*ابانا كم نحن نحبك*




*ابانا نحبك تسجد ونعبدك*




*ابانا نرفع اسمك الكريم*




*ابى ضللتُ حين تركــــــــتُ*

​

*اتينا بانكسار*




*اثق ياسيدى ان يداك*




*اجذبنى اليك نحو قدسك*




*احبك ربي يسوع* 

*

احلى اسم نرنم ليه*

*تابع
:download:
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أبريل 2009)

*احلى مافى حياتي*




*احمدك من كل قلبي*




*احمدك يارب بين الشعوب*




*احيك نفسى تهتف احبك*




*ادخل لقدسك ارتجى وجهك*




*ادنو اليك ارناح*




*اذ دخلت قدسك*




*ارجوك ياابنى تعال*




*ارفع اسم الفادي*




*ارفع عيني الى الجبال*




*اروم قرباً منك يسوع*




*ازاى يارب حنانك بيسيع كل البشرية*




*استطيع كل شيء*




*اسكن تحت ظل جناحيك*


:download:
​*
**تابع*​


----------



## anosh (9 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى سويتى على المجهود الجامد ده
ربنا يباركك يا قمر*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *ميرسى سويتى على المجهود الجامد ده
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر*​



ميرسى يا انوش​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2009)

مجهود رائع يا كوكى

شكراا

الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2009)

مجهود اكثر من رااااااااائع يا سويتى

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررسى على الموسوعه
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> مجهود رائع يا كوكى
> 
> شكراا
> 
> الرب يباركك



شكرا ليك يا كليمو على تواجدك الدائم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> مجهود اكثر من رااااااااائع يا سويتى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



ميرسى كتير يا كوكو لتشجيعك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أبريل 2009)

*اسمعها ياخاطى كلمة*




*اسمك ربى*




*اشدو لك ايها الفادي*




*اشدو للملك واهلل*




*اشرق بمجدك عاى حياتنا*




*اصنع بنا نهضتك*




*اطلب وجهك*




*اعبدك ربى القدير*



*اعطني ايمانا*




*اغمرنا اغمرنا بحضورك*




*افتح عيوننا*




*افراحنا بيك طول الطريق*

:download:
:download:
تابعونى

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أبريل 2009)

*افرح فى كل حين*




*افرح يسوع حررنى*




*اقف بين الجموع*




*اكليله مضفور*




*الا  تعود فتحينا*




*الايات والعجائب*




*الخمرة الجيدة*




*الرب راعي وهو كفايتي*




*الرب عال*




*الرب قد ملك فلنفرح به*




:download:
:download:
تابعونى
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أبريل 2009)

*الرب نور لي*




*الرب هو الله*




*الرب يبني كنيسته*




*الق على الرب همك*




*القلب كان قاسي*




*الكل يمضى ويزول*




*المؤمن الامين*




*المسيح قام*




*المسيح قام (لحن بيزنطي)*




*اله الحب نجانى*

:download:
:download:
تابعونى
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أبريل 2009)

*الهنا عظيم الهنا امين*




*الهى يسوع*




*الى بئر السامرة جئت*




*اما انا فبكثرة رحمتك*




*ان جود الله*




*ان جود الله يدعو للسرور*




*ان رب المجد*




*ان فاض من قلبي نبع* 

:download:
:download:

تابع​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 أبريل 2009)

*ان كانت ظروفي*




*ان لم تبني أنت البيت*




*انا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر*




*انا المؤمن انا المفدي*




*انا بأشهد عن إلهي*




*انا باطلب مجدك*




*انا بسجد عندك*




*انا بيك خطيايا مغفورة*




*انا جاي ومسنود على وعدك*




*انا جايلك قلبى ذليل*




*انا جيت سلمتك قلبى*




*انا جيت علشانك انت*

:download:
*تابع*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 أبريل 2009)

*انا ذاهب للسما*




*انا صابر ليك*




*انا عايش في الفلك*




*انا عمري ما هنت عليك*




*انا فاكر وازاى انا انسى*




*انا فرحان*




*انا قلبى يسجد لجلالك*




*انا لست اشبع*




*انا لى مين فى العمر سواك*




*انا ماشى ونورك قدامى*




*انا ماشي و لي معاك*




*انا ماشي وعارف اني معاك*

:download:
*تابعووووووووووووا*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أبريل 2009)

*انا محتاج لمسة روحك*




*انا مستنيك ورجاي فيك*




*انا مطمن وانا وياه*




*انا ملك الفادي*




*انا ها استناك كل يوم*




*انا هفرح بيك*




*انا هو الرب الشافى*




*انا واثق في رعايتك*




*انت ابويا انت إلهي*




*انت الاعلى يا يسوع*




*انت اللحن اللى بغنيه*




*انت الملك الوحيد*

:download:
*تابعوووووووووووووا*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أبريل 2009)

*انت تحطم القيود*




*انت ربى السامرى*




*انت صخرة خلاصي*




*انت عظيم*




*انت قائدنا يسوع البار*




*انت قدوس*




*انت لى المن الذي*




*انت مجيدٌ يسوع المقام*




*انت مريحي انت دوائي*




*انت مش للذكريات*




*انت ملك المجد*




*انت مليكنا*

:download:
*تابعووووووووووووووا*
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 أبريل 2009)

مجهود رائع ياكوكي
ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> مجهود رائع ياكوكي
> ربنا يعوض تعبك​




*ثانكس يا بيشو لمرورك
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أبريل 2009)

*انت هدف أهداف العمر*




*انت هو الرب شفانا*




*انت هو الرب وحدك*




*انت ياربي فيك كفايتنا*




*انتظري الرب يا نفسي*




*انشد نشيد الحرية*




*اننى اسبى بحب جارف*




*انني ربي عارف ذنبي*




*اني احب الرب*




*اني لرافع عيتاي*




*اهتف لملك الملوك*




*اهتفي يا كل الأرض*

:download::download:
*تابعوووووووووا*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

*اهدي الى ربي يسوع*




*اهديك كل المجد*




*اهديك كلَ الكرامةِ*




*اورشليم فى السماء*




*اوصنا (كورال رجال ونساء)*




*اوصنا (كورال)*




*اوصنا اوصنا اوصنا*




*اوع تفكر إني*




*اوعى تأجل*




*اوعى تكون مشغول*




*اوعى تنسى إني معاك*




*ايا مؤمنون ألا تصحبونا*

:download:
:download:
*تابعوووووووونى*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

*ايماني بيك حقيقة*




*ايها السيد انت صنعت*




*ايها الفخارى الاعظم*




*ايها الفخاري صنعتني يداك*




*ايها القدوس يارب*




*ايها المدعو للعرس العظيم*

:download:

*انتها حرف الالف*
*انتظروووووووونى
فى باقى الحروف*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أبريل 2009)

*حرف ال (ب)*



*بارفع إسم إلهي*




*بارفع ذبيحتي بفرح*




*باركي يا نفسي الرب*




*باسمك نحن منتصرون*




*باعترف قدامك*




*بالأيادى صفقوا*




*بالاحضان الابوية*




*بالارتفاع*




*بالايمان...بالايمان*




*بالدم المسفوك*




*باهر السناء*




*بتسبيح الرب ينطق فمي*

:download:
:download:
*تابعوووووووووووووووا*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أبريل 2009)

*بثقة اتقدم*




*بحبك ربي يعزف قلبي*




*بحر محبة الفادى*




*برة بيتى*




*برغم الغيمة*




*برفض وباصرار*




*برفع اسمك وبصليلك*




*بركات وافرة على رؤوسنا*




*بره بيتى وحضن ابوى*




*بشارة حب*




*بشاير فرح*




*بشوق وحنين*

:download:
:download:*
تابعووووووووووووووا*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أبريل 2009)

*بصوتي إلى الرب اصرخ*




*بعد قليل جدا يجى*




*بعد ما كنت عبد اسير*




*بـرباط الحـب أسرنـي*




*بقربك ياحبيبى يسوع*




*بقوة لإسم يسوع*




*بكتني يا روح الله*




*بمراحم الرب اغني*




*بمراحم الرب اغني-2*




*بنحبك نسجد ليك*




*بنحط حياتنا قدامك*




*بنعظم شخص المسيح*




*بيك أفراحي ابتدأت*




*بين يديك الحانية*

:download:

*تابعوووووووووووا
باقى الحروف*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أبريل 2009)

*حرف ال (ت)



تبقى أميناً




تحت الصليب باركع عندك




تركت كل الكون واحتميت فيك




ترنيم ترنيم ترنيم




ترنيمتي اليك ربي




تسبيح للرب يعلى




تسبيح يعلالك ويزيد




تسبيح يغمر أراضينا 

:download:
تابع​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أبريل 2009)

*تسبيحك يملا الكون*




*تعال الهي بكل حبك*




*تعال بيننا*




*تعال يا ربي بروحك*




*تعال يا يسوع بيتنا*




*تعالوا تعالوا يا تعابى*




*تعالى يا فادينا*




*تعزيتي علم أبي*




*تعـــال بـروحـك قــويــنـا*

:download:

*تابعوووووا*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

*حرف ال (ث)*



*ثبت انظارك فيه*

 *حرف ال (ج)*



*جئتـُك أبـي*




*جاى بذبيحة حمد*




*جاي بشكر القلب*




*جايلك يا يسوع*




*جايلك يايسوع مشتاق أتغير*




*جايين حـسـب وعــدك لـيــنا*




*جايين يا آبانا*




*جراح حبيبى غاليه على*




*جلســـــت مريم*




*جلسـه فـي حضـرة يسـوعي*




*جمعنا شوق واحد*




*جوايا شعر و زجل*




*جوعنـي ليك واشبعني بيك*




*جيت لك وأنا مديون*

*تابعوووووووووووا*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

*حرف ال(ح)*



*حاجتى دوما اليك*




*حالاً تعالوا إلى المسيح*




*حب يسوع الفادي*




*حبك أطيب من الخمر*




*حبك بيحير جيت طفل صغير لأرضنا*




*حبك يارب نوري*




*حبيبى ايا من لاجلى جرحت*




*حبيبي فتى مثل أرز لبنان*

:download:

*تابعووووووووا*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

*حتى أرى دواماً سلامك*




*حس دوي مطر يغمرنا*




*حقك دا في ارضينا*




*حلو وطيب وحنين*




*حول الرب نجتمع*




*حي هو الرب إلهي*




*حين ارى صليب من قضى*




*حينئذ امتلأت أفواهنا*




*حينما ادنو من قدسك*

:download:
:download:
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

*حرف ال (خ)*



*خذتا على جبل عال*




*خذني بقرب قلبك*




*خلني قرب الصليب*




*خليني أكون معاك*
*
حرف ال (د)

*

*دايس على عسلك يا عالم*




*دايماً بتخبيني*




*دع المسيح يحوط قلبك*




*دقوا الأجراس*

:download:
:download:*
تابعووووووا*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أبريل 2009)

*دم الرب اشترانا*




*دم يسوع غالي وثمين*




*دوسى يانفسى بعز*




*دوى فى الافق صوت بوق*

*حرف الـ (ر)*



*راجعين للمدينة*




*راحتي يارب حق*




*رب الأرباب يايسوع*




*ربى انا عايز ارنم*

:download:
*:download:
تابع*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أبريل 2009)

*ربى راعى وسلامى*




*ربى سبيت قلبى بودادك*




*ربى كل الخليقة*




*ربى للصلب أنت سرت*




*ربى يا من بذلت دماك*




*ربي إني أحمدك*




*ربي اجعلنى اشبه ابنك يسوع*




*ربي تسبيح قلبي*




*ربي حياتي تحلو بحبك*




*ربي قد صرت سكيبا*




*ربي معي يسير في المروج*




*ربي نور بنورك في*

:download:
:download:*
تابعواااااا*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2009)

*ربي هاسكن فى سترك*




*ربي وعودك سور لحياتي*




*ربي ياغالي غالي ياربي*




*ربي يسوع الغالي*




*ربي يسوع لي*




*رجاء قلبي راسخ*




*رحمة كثيرة*




*رحمتك افضل من الحياة*




*رسالة أعطيتنى ياسيدى*




*رغم القيود*




*رنمـوا لله يـا كل الشعوب*




*رنموا للاله*

:download:
*تابعوووووووا*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2009)

*رنموا للرب باركوا اسمه*




*رنمى للرب*




*روح الرب علينا*




*روح الله*




*روح الله انسكب علينا*




*روح الله نحن نسأل*




*روح الله ندعوك*




*ريدها ريدها*

:download:
*تابع*
​


----------



## monygirl (2 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى ليكى يا كوكى *
*تسلم ايدك على المجهود الرائع *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مايو 2009)

monygirl قال:


> *ميرسى ليكى يا كوكى *
> *تسلم ايدك على المجهود الرائع *​



ميرسى يا مووووووووونى
نورتينى حبيبى بمرورك الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مايو 2009)

*حرف الـــــ (ز)




 زي بحر بدون مياه





 زي ضال

 حرف الـــــ (س)




 سأسبح وأبارك وأرنم للرب





 سأعيش العمر كارزاً





 سألوذ بحضنك





 سألوني فين هو إلهك





 سأهتف من كل القلب





 سايبين الدنيا وأتعابها





 سبحوا الله في قدسه





 سد يا يسوع في حيلتي

:download:
تابعووووووووا
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مايو 2009)

*سلام يسود حياتي*




*سلامك فاق العقول*




*سلمت امرى فى يديك*




*سلمت قلبى خصصت حبى*




*سلمت نفسي في يديك*




*سمعوا فى الكون صوت سبحه*




*سنطأ الجبال*




*سنين طويلة مضت*

:download:
*
تابعووووووووووا*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 مايو 2009)

*


 سوف أقودكم بالفرح





 سوف ادخل ابوابك





 سوف يمسح ربي الدموع





 سيدى استلم حياتى





 سيدى امتلك حياتي





 سيدى نفسى لديك





 سيدى يا قدير كن ربى

 حرف الـ(ش)




 شعبك يعلن بيك ايمانه





 شكرا لله الذى يقودنا





 شكراً من كل الـقلب

:download:
تابعوووووا
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 مايو 2009)

*حرف الـــــ (ص)




 صدق إني كتير حبيتك





 صدق يا إبني كل وعودي





 صــــــوته بيعلـــي





 صـوت يسـوع الحلـو دايمـاً





 صـوت يسـوع جميـل





 صـوتـه الحـلـو أتانـي





 صـُوت الأنجيل ناداني





 صممت انى اتبع يسوعى





 صوت ترنم  و خلاص

:download:
:download:
تابعواااااااااا
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 مايو 2009)

حرف الـــــ(ض)



*ضاع جل العمر*




*ضاع جل العمر في*




*ضع في قلبي حباً*




*ضعفى مين يحس بيه*

*:download:
تابعووووووووووا*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 مايو 2009)

*حرف الــ(ط)




 طريق ربي ملكي





 طـال انتظــاري إلـيـه





 طـوبـاك يـا سهـران





 طـول العـُمـر





 طليت طل البدر





 طوباك القديرُ اختارِكْ





 طول الحياه  وفى كل الاحوال





 طول السنين اللي فاتت





 طول ما فى إيدك كل حياتى

:download:
تابعووووووووا
*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير كوكى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا كتييير كوكى_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## kokielpop (8 مايو 2009)

*تسلم ايدك ياباشا 

بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع 

​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 مايو 2009)

kokielpop قال:


> *تسلم ايدك ياباشا
> 
> بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع
> 
> ​*



ميرسى كتير ليك ولتشجيعك يا kokielpop​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يونيو 2009)

*حرف ال (ع **)*



*ع الأسوار واقفين*




*عابرين دايسين كل الصعوبات*




*عارفك مش قادر ترتاح*




*عالى لفوق انا رافع ايدى*




*عايز أقضى حياتى بقربك*




*عايزين يارب-قلب يسوع*




*عايزينك انت وحدك*




*عايش محروم*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يونيو 2009)

*علمنا يا أغلى صديق*




*علمنى انتظرك يارب*




*علمني كيف أصلي*




*علوا رايات النصر*




*علوت جداً أيها الرب الإله*




*على حساب الدم أنا داخل*




*عمانوئيل عمانوئيل*




*عمرى مادقت سعادة*




*عنى قضى ربى الحنون*




*عيد ميلاد سعيد*

*تابعووووووا*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 يونيو 2009)

*حرف ال ( غ)

* 

*غربتنا يا رب طالت*




*غريب أنا في العالم*




*غـايتـي يسـوع*




*غـريـب أنـا غـريـب*




*غنـوا لله رنمـوا لاسمـه*




*غنوا معايا يا شعب*




*غنوا هللويا للاله*




*غنوا ورنموا*




*غنّي للرب يا كل الأرض*




*غيرة الرب قد اشتعلت*

:download:
*تابعوووووووووووا*​


----------

